# how do you upload docx files



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

to show my graph plots on the forum

thanks


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Might be easiest to take a screen dump, and post it as a pic


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, a docx file is a 2007 Word Doc. AFAIK you will have to convert it into a graphic file & save as a jpeg & then upload as usual.
Scan it in or copy/paste (print screen) into a photo programme.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

cheers guys done it in paint


----------

